# Which TREVALA spinning rod?



## GinMan (Jan 29, 2005)

Which spinning rod would be most suited for offshore use jigging with 80#-100# braid? I am looking at a reel also. I know that the Fin-Nor _*OFS85:* 20lbs./540 yards; 25 lbs./350 yards; 30 lbs./325 yards has 40lbs drag and it's cost is $160. Which Shimano reel would be comprable in cost and drag pressure?_ What about the new "F" series Trevala rods? 

*Model*TD Code​Length & Pieces​Power​Action​Braided Line Rating (lb)​Jig Wts. (g)​Foregrip Length​Reargrip Length​Guide Type​No. of Guides​
*TVC-58XH*SHM-0202​5' 8'' 1 pc​Extra Heavy​Medium Fast​80 - 200​160-270​8.0"​12.5"​Fuji Alconite​Tip+8​
*TVC-58XXH*SHM-0669​5' 8'' 1 pc​Extra Extra Heavy​Medium Fast​80 - 200​120-270​8.0"​12.5"​Fuji Alconite​Tip+8​
*TVC-60H*SHM-0203​6' 1 pc​Heavy​Medium Fast​65 - 200​160-270​7.75"​12.5"​Fuji Alconite​Tip+8​
*TVC-66H*SHM-0639​6'6 1 pc​Heavy​Medium Fast​80 - 200​270 - 325​8.0"​12.5"​FAlconite​Tip+8​
*TVC-66M*SHM-0204​6' 6'' 1 pc​Medium​Medium Fast​30 - 80​75 - 200​5.5"​14.0"​Fuji Hardloy​Tip+8​
*TVC-66MH*SHM-0205​6' 6'' 1 pc​Medium Heavy​Medium Fast​50 - 100​110 - 200​7.25"​14.0"​Fuji Hardloy​Tip+8​
*TVC-66MH-2*SHM-0212​6' 6'' 2 pc​Medium Heavy​Medium Fast​50 - 100​110 - 200​7.25"​14.0"​Fuji Hardloy​Tip+8​
*TVC-70L*SHM-0206​7' 1 pc​Light​Medium​10 - 30​55 - 90​5.0"​14.0"​Fuji Hardloy​Tip+9​
*TVC-70ML*SHM-0207​7' 1 pc​Medium Light​Medium Fast​20 - 50​55 - 135​5.5"​14.0"​Fuji Hardloy​Tip+9​
*TVS-58XXH*SHM-0642​5' 8'' 1 pc​Extra Extra Heavy​Medium Fast​80 - 200​120-270​5.25"​15.5"​Fuji Alconite​Tip+5​
*TVS-66M*SHM-0208​6' 6'' 1 pc​Medium​Medium Fast​30 - 65​55 - 160​5.25"​12.0"​Fuji Hardloy​Tip+7​
*TVS-66MH*SHM-0641​6' 6'' 1 pc​Medium​Heavy​Medium Fast​50 - 100​110 - 240​5.25"​12.0"​Fuji Hardloy​Tip+7​
*TVS-70ML*SHM-0209​7' 1 pc​Medium Light​Medium Fast​20 - 50​55 - 135​5.25"​12.0"​Fuji Hardloy​Tip+8​


----------



## Bantam1 (Jun 26, 2007)

it depends more on the depth and jig sizes that you plan to fish. I would suggest the TFS58H for the heavier line and heavier jigs. Reels I would suggest the Stradic 8000FI, Sustain 8000FE or Stella 8000FA. All fo these reels will be more than sufficient for jigging.


----------



## GinMan (Jan 29, 2005)

up to 8oz on the jigs and most of the time less than 400ft of water thanks
I used the 5'8" XXH with a fin-nor 85 this past weekend and that rod is sweet!


----------



## Bantam1 (Jun 26, 2007)

I would look at the H, XH and XXH rated rods for the larger jigs and 300+ feet of water. I have fished the MH in a casting model with jigs up to 200 grams. I was able to fish the jigs correctly and land fish on this rod. I recently switched to the Trevala 66H and was much happier with the performance.


----------

